# It's a GIRL!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I want to welcome Allison (Allie) Anne Panchot into the world. Born on May 27, 2004 @ 10:37 AM
8 lbs • 20 inches

Congratulations Doug!!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats Doug! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:beer: Pass out the cigars!! :drunk: Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats!!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Congrats Doug...another little girl!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nothin' like Daddies little girls!!!! Thats why we own shotguns, to keep the little boys away!!!! :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats!!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Doug, outstanding and best wishes, Dan


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Congrats Doug!!! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't know ya but congrats anyhow... :welcome: to the baby!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Congrats Doug. I guess its gonna have to be pigtails in the cattails for a little while longer.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Congrats!


----------

